# Humbert's Bermuda Renovation Journal



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

I will start here I guess and get my journal going before I get too far along. We purchased our first home in Panama City, FL after living in Ohio for 29+ years. When we moved in the yard had been severely neglected due to the home being a rental the 6 years prior. The irrigation main valve was shut off and the timer/controller did not work.





The yard was not in terrible shape but I knew I wanted better. I had never cared about a lawn before but now I guess with old age comes caring about the lawn  . The first major issue with the house was the absence of gutters. The sand all the way around the foundation was trenched about 6" deep from the rain water and irrigation lines were showing all over the place. Next we had 25yds of "top soil" hauled in and I spread it with a lawn tractor to establish good grade away from the house and smooth out the major bumps. The top soil we were used to from Ohio is brown/black. Our course this "top soil" was mostly sand!









Next we decided to remove the front landscaping, lay down a weed barrier and throw some mulch. Somewhere along the way we also ripped out the 2 sago palms next to the driveway and the magnolia tree from the front lawn.











Needless to stay my attempt at french drains for the downspouts did not work. I filled the buckets with gravel and also had a gravel footing about 12" deep. There was just too much water. Next I had a back patio poured and the guys were kind enough to make me some splash pads as another attempt to stop the wash out. This didn't work either and now I will be burying them on each side to the drainage ditch and using pop-up emitters.

Ok now for the fun part! On to my lawn starting. First I used Glyphosate and did a blanket app of the whole lawn. After 10 days I tilled everything and raked the sand/dirt clean of 80% of the debris











After finding all of the sprinkler lines that were so poorly assembled and fixing them I went on to reraking and then seeding. I seeded with Scott's Common Bermuda due to being still a newbie at the time. After this I threw down Scotts Turf Builder Starter Fert, RGS and GreenPOP and WATER WATER WATERED



After I spread the seed I gave it a light rake and then purchased 36 bags of Peat Moss and spread it out evenly 1/8-1/4" across almost the whole lawn







2 days after I finished spreading the Peat Moss I woke up to a torrential downpour that had washed 80% of the peat moss to the edges of the lawn. I was devastated. I went out, raked it all back even and hoped most of the seed had stayed put.



10 short days later we had our first, what I call them now, "Little Buddies" starting to pop up all over



I continued to water 4 times a day at 1/4" of water per day for a month. 27 days later this was the result



At this point a put down Flaghsip at a rate of 1.38 ln/k N. 7 days later this was the result.



Sorry if my timeline is jumbled somethings just tend to run together when you don't start these journals from the start! I will be sure to document each step as I moved foward.

As of 2 weeks ago this is what the back lawn was looking like. I had some pesky dollarweeds in the front. I used the Bayer Advanced southern lawn concentrate. Blanket sprayed from my backpack sprayer. Within a week the dollarweeds were gone but a lot of other weeds still existed.



On 5/8/22 I applied Quinclorac and Triad Select as a blanket app with surfactant and tracer dye to try and get the grassy weeds and crabgrass under control. 7 days later, I hit the lawn with the lowest setting I could on my rotary, 1", tried to scalp the best I could. Applied my Flagship at a rate of 1lb N/k, RGS and GreeneStart and watered in. This is the current state of the lawn as of 5/18/22. I am seeing significant loss of color and browning. I assuming this is a combination of the scalp and also the weeds dying off. I was also not aware of the adverse effects of surfactant when weather is hot when I made this application. I am now watering 2 times per day 8:30am and 3pm for 1/2" per day, every day. I noticed when I cut the watering back to every other day the grass was getting very dry and stiff. Also when I checked 3-4" down the soil was very dry, I'm assuming this is due to the sun and hot weather we are already having.



Also, here is a picture of the flagpole that now resides where that ugly Magnolia used to be. I forgot to mention my neighbors lawn and that domination line that is clear already with not much effort on my part! :lol:



Any help or suggestions from anyone going forward is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

5/17/22


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

5/18/22


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

After a week or so I will be trying to tackle this Bahia in the front lawn. I have pretty decent patches of Bahia invading all over. I plan to use Celsius to try and kill it off before it gets too out of control. I also plan to forego the Triad and Quinclorac for the most part and lean on a pretty steady plan of Prodiamine in the fall and spring followed by Celsius and Certainty for post-em spot treatments next year in accordance with the Bermuda Triangle!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Can someone move this post to the warm season journal? @Ware


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Welcome to TLF and Panama City! Let me know if you need any local help.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I didn't realize you have done that much! Looks like a massive change in a short amount of time!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Welcome to TLF and Panama City! Let me know if you need any local help.


Let him test drive a reel mower so he can drink the cool aid!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

WillyT said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to TLF and Panama City! Let me know if you need any local help.
> ...


I have several to chose from if you want to try it (Flex21, GM1000, and a 3100). I also have access to a TruCut, Jacobson 526 and a JD 220e if you want to pick a favorite before jumping down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> Welcome to TLF and Panama City! Let me know if you need any local help.


I may do that after my leveling next year! No where near ready for that low HOC yet!

Any help on why it's turning so brown is appreciated. I think it is probably for the reasons I stated and just need more patience!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I bet it's the surfactant. I dinged my Bermuda last year in May from using surfactant. I won't ever use it again except in the cooler months.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=398377#p398377


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> I bet it's the surfactant. I dinged my Bermuda last year in May from using surfactant. I won't ever use it again except in the cooler months.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=398377#p398377


After all of the hours of reading and research I am surprised I never heard about this until after the fact. I didn't know it was a bad idea to use it in hot weather! Should bounce back I would assume. Bermuda seems pretty resilent to just about everything


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> I bet it's the surfactant. I dinged my Bermuda last year in May from using surfactant. I won't ever use it again except in the cooler months.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=398377#p398377


Will MSO have the same effect in the warm weather?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I bet it's the surfactant. I dinged my Bermuda last year in May from using surfactant. I won't ever use it again except in the cooler months.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


I may need to get your phone number for some tips and questions. Your yard is beautiful. We are in Southport


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Can someone move this over to the Warm season lawn journals?


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Bored at work snapped some pictures from the ring cameras for timeline sake.

Front Lawn 3/31/22


Front Lawn 4/27/22


Front Lawn 5/27/22


Back Lawn 3/31/22


Back Lawn 4/27/22


Back Lawn 5/27/22


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Got home from work and went to work. Going to go with 1.5" HOC until I can sand level next year and get a greens mower. 1" is too low for now it leaves so many scalp marks. It's coming along. Next will be Celsius to try and kill Bahia and any other stray weeds left. Here are some pictures before and after the mow!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

5/30/22

Took the rest of my leftover starter fertilizer and partial bag of Flagship 26-0-4 and calculated out to 1lb N per 1000. Threw er down. Threw down a other blanket of granular insecticide. Watering in now. Going to cut at 1.5" this week and then blanket app Celsius at high rate to knock out the remaining weeds and Bahia grass. Will wait 30 days from now and apply N at .5 lb per 1000 every 2 weeks throughout the summer to continue to push the turf growth. Will also apply RGS and GreenePunch in 30 days with my flagship at .5 lb per 1000.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Mowed today at 1.5" which will be my normal height until I can sand level and get a reel mower. Every time I mow it seems like I have a lot of brown. Some of it dead weeds from my last herbicide and some is where it's down to the Bermuda stalks. I think I am waiting too long to mow and taking too much off each time. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Add a mid-week mow into your schedule. It should feel like you are not cutting anything off each mow.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Snapped a few pictures when I got home this afternoon. Just ran a quick 10 minutes irrigation cycle. Going to blanket Celsius at the high rate and try to knock out the rest of these weeds. From here on out I will use Sedgehammer and Celsius mixed in a 1 gallon sprayer for spot treatment until the Sedgehammer is gone. Then I will be switching over to the Celsius+Certainty mixture next season with a good split app pre em this fall and spring.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Celsius blanket is done. Went with the high rate .045 or .45 per 4 gallons water per 4,000 sq. ft.

Decided against the Sedgehammer at this time since it has temp restrictions. Will give Celsius a week or 2 to do its thing and then see if I have anything that needs addressing with Sedgehammer or different herbicide.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Did I misinterpret the "no temperature restrictions" by applying when it was this hot? I ran my irrigation for 15 minutes before application and let it partially dry and then sprayed the Celsius. After spraying I noticed the leaves were already drying. Should I have sprayed while it was cooler out (morning or evening) and not worried about temperature later in the day. I am afraid I sprayed when it was too hot and the product will be less effective since it dried so quickly. Want to make sure I do this right going forward as these products aren't cheap! Thanks!

Also,
Think I will do a 1/4 rate prodiamine blanket in a few weeks to keep any new weeds from popping up. Another 1/4 rate app in November and then 1/2 rate in February/March. Any suggestions or recommendations against this?


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

1 day post Celsius blanket. Looks like we're seeing some knock back!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Got a quick mow in this morning before I had to head to the airport for a work trip this week. Had to get it in as I won't be back until Friday! Forgot to snap some pictures but I can see spots now where the Bermuda is really running across the ground horizontally now and is much darker than the vertical growth. Is this normal? I'll snap some picture when I mow Friday again!


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Looking good! What landscape lighting are you using?


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

kalcormier said:


> Looking good! What landscape lighting are you using?


Thanks! It's slowly coming along! That lighting is a kit from Lowe's. I'd have to look it up to remember. It came with 4 stake lights, 2 spot lights and the transformer with built in photo cell. It is currently in the garage as we are planning a new landscape next spring!


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Sorry for no progress updates lately. Been busy around here. We finally got to enjoy the lawn this weekend for the first time since actually having some turf. We played cornhole for about 5 hours and it definitely is showing some wear and tear. I'm guessing this will bounce back fairly quickly?







Anyways, for the lawn progress. Against my better judgement I went ahead and dropped my rotary back down as low as it can go to 1" HOC. It is scalping dirt in some areas but 80% of the lawn is fine. I want to do this to help clean up the dead weeds and also to push the turf to spread horizontally and less vertical. I think I will just deal with the minor scalping until I can sand level next summer. Any one advise against this and going back up to 1.5" HOC. I cut the turf, then applied RGS at 6oz/1000 and GreenePunch at 16oz/1000. Watering in now! Please let me know any suggestions you may have going forward! My next steps will be in 2 weeks I will fertilize with a 10-10-10 or 12-12-12 for the rest of the season at .5lb/1000 every 2 weeks until fall when I can evaluate with another soil test. Below are some before and after pictures of the cut!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Looks good to me! If you keep mowing at 1 inch you will be surprised with how well it grows and greens up at that height.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Looks good to me! If you keep mowing at 1 inch you will be surprised with how well it grows and greens up at that height.


Thanks @WillyT ! I think I may try to get my sand level in this July or August. The lawn being so bumpy and not level with my driveway and back patio is starting to get to me each time I mow!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Cleared out the front landscaping in preparation for the new landscaping next spring. I think we are going to go with river rock or some sort of pea gravel which will drain fairly well and maintain its look. Still debating what we went to edge it with but I'm thinking some sort of nice pavers to give a CRISP look. However we chose to do this landscaping I will match the flagpole with a circular surrounding. Mulch is too high maintenance, loses it color and also attracts bugs/termites. Until next spring I think I'll just leave it sand.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Can anyone help explain why I get some areas of my lawn looking like this….





And other areas, most of the lawn, look like this



I would assume the first 2 photos are what I want to see all over. These spots are darker and growing in much thicker which is what I would like to see all over. Maybe I'm too impatient or maybe it is due to different moisture or soil in these areas? Up close the 2 different "types" it looks, are not the same. The lawn is not as dense as these remote areas and I don't see near the amount of runners, stolons, above ground.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Some more pictures of the different types of growing. I assume I have been under watering. I performed a tuna can test again today to verify my rates and found my 2 rotor zones were not putting out as much as I thought after placing the tuna can in a clearly more dry part of the lawn it seems I need about an hour per rotor zone and only about 20 minutes on my pop-up zone to achieve 1/2" minimum across the areas. This could be why I am seeing thicker areas and some more brown and thin?


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Following, nice progress!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Following, nice progress!


Thanks! It's slowly coming along. Not as quick as I would like but I can't justify sodding 8000 sq ft when you can achieve near the same results just in a much longer time frame. Maybe my next lawn I will sprig a hybrid! After seeing @WillyT's progress its sure got me thinking!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Quite a bit of progress on the lawn today even though its 105+ heat index here. Gave it a cut again at 1" on Friday. Thinking I am going to go with my plan to maintain HOC at 1.5" since I can't go lower than 1" to scalp and reset then maintain at 1". Heres what I did today

Prodiamine 0-0-7 App
- 3lbs/1000

Ironite 1-0-1 App - 20% Sulfur/Iron
- 3lbs/1000

Sta-Green 13-13-13 Fert with 9% Sulfur/Iron
- .5lb N/M

Sevin Granular Insecticide
- 4lbs/1000

Watering it in as we speak. Hoping that the combination of the Ironite and 9% iron in the fertilizer wasn't too much Iron for one application. Math comes out to about .88lb Iron/1000. Any one think this may be too much and turn my turf gray? I wasn't aware the 13-13-13 had that much Iron until I was already home :shock:

This quick little google search makes me feel that I hit the application amount pretty close...I would rather be just under than over!

"An average lawn needs about 0.7 ounces of iron per 1,000 square feet if chlorosis indicates a serious iron deficiency. Do not exceed 1.4 ounces per 1,000 square feet, as this amount can lead to problematic black-green discoloration of lawn grasses. Ordinary Ironite is 4.5 percent iron by weight. This means that you need to apply about 1 pound of Ironite per 1,000 square feet to supply 0.7 ounces of iron; do not apply more than 2 pounds per 1,000 square feet."


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

:beer: Enjoyed a cold one while watching a nice steady rain after my big application yesterday!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Rare nighttime photo while watching the game in the "garage"


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Too hot out today I forgot to snap some pictures after the mow. Here are some pictures from Sunday 6/19 when I did the previously noted application and 3 days later (Today 6/22). Seeing significant green up from the Ironite. However, starting to see ALOT of torpedo grass as well as Bahia and Nutsedge. I think next in the cards is a blanket of Quinclorac and Certainty when temps allow. For now it's maintain at 1.5" and water .5" every other day.

Back Yard 6/19

Back Yard 6/22

Front Yard 6/19

Front Yard 6/22


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Just dropped our camper off for a rental nearby. Couldn't help but admire the resort turf. 😂


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Back yard looking real good! Front yard will catch up!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Back yard looking real good! Front yard will catch up!


Patience is a virtue I am learning!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Got my new rain gauge today. Need to fashion a small stand in the lawn on a pole for it but for now it will have to sit on the back patio table. This will help me track rain as well as irrigation over a day week or month. I like the fact that it self empties.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Neighbor was cool enough to let me hang the gauge on his fence at the back of our properties. This should keep it out of the irrigation pattern and give me a true rainfall reading!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Looks good from 50 feet!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> Got my new rain gauge today. Need to fashion a small stand in the lawn on a pole for it but for now it will have to sit on the back patio table. This will help me track rain as well as irrigation over a day week or month. I like the fact that it self empties.


You have a link for this bad boy?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> Looks good from 50 feet!


Flexing on them neighbors!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

WillyT said:


> Flexing on them neighbors!


Do those neighbors even mow? :?


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Tmank87 said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my new rain gauge today. Need to fashion a small stand in the lawn on a pole for it but for now it will have to sit on the back patio table. This will help me track rain as well as irrigation over a day week or month. I like the fact that it self empties.
> ...


AcuRite 02446M Wireless Rain Gauge with Indoor Digital Display, Black https://a.co/d/2AibcZh


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> > Flexing on them neighbors!
> ...


Their lawn guy is "sick". Although it looks the same usually as you can see in many pictures of mine. It's no wonder I can't get rid of this Bahia or Sedge.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good from 50 feet!
> ...


Trying!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Seeing significant green up and fill in 6 days after my last application. Being patient for now. Next will be tracking Bahia again, torpedo grass and sedge in the back. So far I'm happy only 3 months post seeding.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Some more progress pictures from Saturday to this morning. Got a cut in last night at 1.5". Crazy amount of fill in and green up from my last app.

Back Yard on 6/25


Back Yard on 6/27


Front Yard on 6/25


Front Yard on 6/27


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Figured I would do some comparison photos from our realty listing. So here they are from March '21 when we bought the house and from last week. Quite the progress when I look back at it this way...

March 2021


March 2021


March 2021


March 2021


June 2022


June 2022


June 2022


June 2022


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I like the lights! May have to do some down the line.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> I like the lights! May have to do some down the line.


Thanks, was kind of an impulse purchase but the kit was only like 100$ and they really set off the front of the house at night. The kit was from Lowe's it came with
- 4 sidewalk lights
- 2 spotlights
- Transformer with photocell built in
- All LED lights
- Self healing wire, each light can be tapped into the main supply by putting the connector over the cable and screwing down tight. Easy to move and reposition wherever you want.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Portfolio-13-8-Watt-Special-Textured-Bronze-Low-Voltage-Integrated-LED-Path-Light/1000411957


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

No pictures lately. Things have been crazy around here but I do want to make a short post to look back at in the future.

6/29/22
-Cut at 1.5"

7/4/22
- Cut at 1.5"

Still on the fence about sprigging Tahoma or Celebration next year. After seeing @Cory 's journal and his common I am now thinking about staying with common. I still think I will be overly impressed with Celebration or Tahoma and will more than likely end up doing the following.

- Purchase GM1000 or 1600 this fall/winter
- Scalp to .25" late spring/early summer
- Aerate and collect cores
- Apply N
- Sand level with 8 yards of masonry sand
- Sprig with 2 pallets of Tahoma 31 or Celebration Bermuda
- Maintain HOC at .5" and let the hybrid choke out the common

This addiction just never stops. I have some areas along the sides of my house, North and South, that are not filling in very well. Particularly the North side which is the more shaded side that I am unsure what to do. I will post some pictures of the areas later tonight if I remember to.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think Cory's front was Tifway 419 and the back was common.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> I think Cory's front was Tifway 419 and the back was common.


No wonder that front looked so good. Well if that's the case then I will be sprigging for sure next year. Now to decide on Celebration or Tahoma!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Finally got around to my last blanket app for the year today. Hopefully it doesn't ding the lawn too much but the Bahia and Torpedo Grass were getting out of control. Used up the last of my Quinclorac and 2-4D. Will be switching to Certainty/Celsius next year and spot treat any other problems on an as needed basis after my sprigging project. I tried to make the application later in the evening as the sun was going down to hopefully mitigate some of the yellowing especially with the MSO. This is my first time using MSO so I am anxious to see if it works any better/worse than the non-ionic surfactant. This will also probably be my last time using the marking dye for blanket apps. It is annoying not only for clean-up but also very hard to get around anything good without possibly painting it blue. I was using it up until now to get my pattern down. I am pretty confident now in my coverage and walking speed to go without it moving forward. I think I will use it only when spot treating problem weeds in the future.

Today's Application
7/6/2022

*Quinclorac Liquid Select*
.5oz/1000
Wanted to apply at 1.5oz/1000 high rate but didn't realize I only had 4 oz. left!

*Triad Select (2-4D)*
1.5oz/1000

*MSO*
.5oz/1000

*Blue Marking Dye*
Pour it in/1000


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

No lawn photos for today but I'm sure we have a few gearheads in the forums so I'll update on the progress of my truck!

218,000 miles
2006 F350 6.0 Diesel 4x4

Finally getting some stuff it's needed for quite awhile
- Head gaskets
- Push Rods
- Glow Plugs
- ARP Studs
- Oil Cooler
- All new gaskets throughout engine
- Injectors
- Frame cleaned and painted with Chassis Saver
- Water Pump
- Degas Bottle
- Batteries
- Fuel Filters
- Full Service

Plenty of other things that I won't list. This will be taking up my time most of the weekend after I get my scalp done Saturday morning!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Got my first taste of REEL mowing in today. Thanks to @Redtwin who brought his GM1000 and offered to help with my first scalp. I am planning to maintain at 3/4" after I try the washer modification on my Honda HRN. Looking to purchase a GM1000 if anyone knows of any locally. Just as every one said, as soon as I ran the reel....now I want one even sooner than I planned.

@Redtwin started out running the perimeter with the GM1000. It was going well but we knew we would need to double cut as we were going from 1" to .5". After the first pass there were quite a few blades of torpedo grass and Bahia that hadn't been cut. I pulled out my rotary lowered it to 1" and went to cutting the front again before he made the final double cut. After I was done I went ahead and cut the whole lawn with the rotary to make the reel scalp easier. This worked much better than trying to take it all off with the reel.



















Finally got my turn to run the reel. There is definitely a learning curve but wow I'm hooked already!







We moved on to the back and we were both surprised at the stripes I was already getting!





@Redtwin is telling me to maintain this at .75" with my rotary until I can find. a GM1000 and doesn't think it will necessary to renovate with a hybrid as he thinks this is some kind of improved Bermuda seed as the blades are very fine and thick. The plan from here will be as follows.

Apply 12-12-12 at .5 LB N/M
Water .5" everyday for the following week
Maintain at .75" with rotary
Apply PGR (not sure which rate yet)
Spoon feed 46-0-0 at .4-.5 LB N/M every 2 weeks

Continue the search for a reel! Big shoutout to @Redtwin again for bringing the mower and helping me. It was already over 90 this morning and this was more work than I thought. Here is the final result!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You're going to be the one everyone refers to with how good you can make common Bermuda look.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> You're going to be the one everyone refers to with how good you can make common Bermuda look.


I can't wait! Let me know if you find a reel for me!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Applied 13-13-13 and Amdro Fire Ant bait

Made a mistake didn't read the Amdro bag. Do not water in. Oops.

Put the fert down at a rate of .63lb NPK/M (40 lb bag, 8000 sq. Ft.)

Put the Amdro down at high rate 1lb/1000

This is my last attempt with these fire ants. After my last app of Sevin (Bifen) it seems a lot of the ants have moved their mounds to the ditch at the back of my property which is fine with me. Still some popping up around the lawn. Hopefully this will make them pack up also! Will be watering everyday this week at .5" to help with green up after the scalp.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

No actual photos with the same angles as I am out of town until tomorrow for work but figured I'd share a few Ring camera pictures! Starting to see some slight green-up. We have had some great rain the last few days.

1.49" on July 12
0.75" on July 13
Still light rain today July 14


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

For those of you that saw the digital rain gauge. My OCD self had to buy a manual gauge and hang it next to the digital one to verify its accuracy. The digital one has calibration adjustment. I'd say after this week and these readings it's pretty spot on. Don't look at the monthly total as it was already at 1.5" the day I installed it from moving it around and I didn't look into how to reset it.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

9 Days Post Scalp Pictures. Unfortunately I wasn't able to keep my rotary at .75" HOC due to hitting dirt on the bumpy areas. I raised back up to 1" and think I will end back up at 1.5" until I do my sand level next year. Some areas are just so bumpy that it's really scalping to dirt. It looked good at 1.5" before, unfortunately I think this means the scalp to .5" was basically a waste....anyways heres the pictures from tonight. Seeing pretty good green-up, my rain gauge shows almost 5" over the last 7 days which is pretty good. It was in need of a good natural rain. Next order of business will probably be to hit it with another .5 LB N/M when I get back from a work trip on 8/5 and then I will be starting PGR. Excited to see the results of the PGR. Not sure how long I should wait for it to green up before I start the PGR. Think I am going to wait until it gets green again at maintenance level (1.5") and then start at .5oz /1000 with TNEX. I will apply my normal 13-13-13 from Lowe's on 8/5 or around there at .5 LB N/M.











These ridges I think are just from water running down to the swale with no grass. They could also be mole cricket trails but they really only exist near my downspouts and it in the front where the ditch/swale is.





Somehow....the 2-4D, Quinclorac and MSO at 85+ temps didn't touch the Bahia once again but managed to smoke some sedge I had in the back...also seems it smoked the torpedo grass in most places. It's looking like I'm going to have to go nuclear on this Bahia area in front and push the Bermuda to fill back in afterwards.





Anybody ID this weed/grass?



For those gearheads that saw the truck pictures. The truck is all wrapped up for this project. I went ahead and cleaned up the frame and coated in with Chassis Saver frame coating. Dries very glossy and thick like a ceramic paint. Next year I will be replacing the bed, cab corners, rockers, body work and giving her a fresh coat of paint and clear. Ohio trucks have a rough life, I'd like to keep this one! Cheaper than a new one!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That last weed photo looks like more bahia but could be centipede. Pull a stolon and take a photo of it.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> That last weed photo looks like more bahia but could be centipede. Pull a stolon and take a photo of it.


I'll snap one tonight. Better not be more Bahia!! :lol:


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> That last weed photo looks like more bahia but could be centipede. Pull a stolon and take a photo of it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Need a second opinion but I think that is Bahia grass. It doesn't look healthy at all but pretty sure it's Bahia.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Well after being out of town for 2 weeks for a work trip I am finally back. The lawn is looking the worst it has all year. My girlfriend mowed twice while I was gone to keep it from getting out of hand. The turf just hasn't rebounded from the scalp and probably due to lack of fertilizer.

Also the Bahia grass and torpedo is still coming back all over the place. I think I'm done trying to kill them off. I am going to apply some 13-13-13 fert this week at 1lb N/M and just push the turf and worry about the weeds when I can start a good pre-em program this fall.

I have some TNEX coming next week and plan to start at the .5oz/1000 rate and see how it works. I think I will wait for the turf to green back up and fill in before I apply. Or should I apply soon to encourage more spreading and less vertical growth??

Having some issues with some creature I think. Getting these ant hill looking mounds of sand all over but no ants. Possibly a mole problem. Will investigate this weekend. All in all the lawn is in sad shape and my morale is also. I'm leaning more and more towards a nuke and Tahoma sprigging with all of this.

Anyways, I will post some pictures this weekend when I get a chance to take some. Until then here are some pictures of some nice turf in Atlanta. It's hard to resist snapping some pictures of a nice turf!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You could be dealing with mole crickets with the mounds. Also, double check your irrigation to make sure you are getting decent coverage. We have had regular rain but I'm still having to augment my bermuda with irrigation. My Tifway 419 is coming back from the scalp a little slower than normal but I immediately put down some 13-13-13 right afterwards so it is progressing. I would wait until you have some decent green before starting the PGR and you might want to start at .25oz/1000sf to minimize any additional stress. Post some photos. The ugly ones are just as helpful for future reference as the pretty ones.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Here are a few photos. I'm sure the irrigation coverage is good. I did a pretty extensive audit a few months ago. I am watering around 1.5" a week currently.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't know... that's looking pretty good! Just keep it low and it will continue to fill and thicken up. I think your mounds are worm castings. They are good for the soil but really become an issue the shorter you keep your grass.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

I'm going to hit it with 1lb N/M probably of some 13-13-13. Going to grab the new Lesco spreader as well next week. Think I just need to push the turf the rest of the season and start a good pre-em plan this fall and worry about the weeds next year


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Some close ups of the grass today. The bottoms are so brown. I know it's normal for Bermuda but some areas are completely brown. Maybe from my last application before the scalp and it's taking it some time to recover. Rain isn't cooperating lately, I will be putting down the 13-13-13 tomorrow at 1 lb N/M.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Got a mow in yesterday before the rain. Went and picked up a new 50lb LESCO Spreader today and got the fert down.

Here's the new unit



Put down the normal 13-13-13 at a rate of 1 LB/M. Hoping I can kick this recovery back into high gear, get some green up and then start with PGR and make this common get dense! Here's some pictures after I put the fert down for future reference.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Got the first app of PGR down this morning. Went with .5oz/1000. Shoutout to @WillyT for the split! Also went ahead and put out the Advion Fire Ant Bait since there is no rain forecasted today. Hoping to see really good results this app or next with the PGR. The end of this season will dictate if I keep the common or nuke it next spring and sprig a hybrid!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Also think I see the main reason for these 3 areas being thin. I suspected lack of sun before. @WillyT has told me that PGR has been known to help with shaded areas trying to grow Bermuda. I guess we will see how the PGR helps. If the overall lawn isn't doing better by the end of the growing season it will be sprigging hybrid next year!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

No updates as of late. Been laid up with a broken big toe this week. Managed to hobble around and cut the grass today. Figured I'd post these 2 pictures for reference.

6/22



Today 8/20


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

I just read the whole journal. You did a great job describing and documenting everything. 
I also seeded a lawn this spring. I'm in Fort Lauderdale and seeded only 2k sqft with zoysia compadre in mid-March. I installed irrigation, but my sprinkler heads were cheap. I may have to switch to something like what you have there. I already bought the sprinklers, but that will take a lot of work and will leave bare spots all over. 
I believe my main issues are related to drought (at least for me), bad cultivar, and terrible soil. That might also be your case. 
First soil. My soil is mostly sand/silty. It's very alkaline and does not hold moisture at all. And I can clearly see that my grass struggles pretty bad with drought where I ran the sprinkler's pipes. That was because I turned over that soil while installing irrigation. So the thin layer of topsoil was berried down and now there's little to no topsoil there to help hold some water. Even if it rains in the morning, the grass will be grey later in the evening. It not only lacks organic matter, but it contains "limestone sand", I think. So the pH is crazy high.
I did a DIY pH test last December and I got 8.45. In the last 8 months, I dropped 20 lbs/1000sqft of elemental sulfur, AS as my nitrogem source, and 5 lb/M of citric acid. That helped a lot! The last time I tested pH, I got 7.6. 
Another reason I think the soil is the main cause of my issues is that I have a few samples of grass doing great on tiny vases. Those vases were filled with Scott's lawn topsoil. This soil is rich in organic matter so it holds moisture forever and probably has much higher cec. 
Now, the reason I thing my cultivar is part of the issue, is because I have other 2 samples of zoysia doing great on pots. Yes, grass on vases lol. One I believe to be Empire and the other may be Zoysia matrella. I got those 2 samples in Mid-February. And seeded one vase with compadre zoysia on February first. 
I was not able to see roots on the bottom of Compadre's (seeded zoysia) vase. In contrast, Empire and the fine-bladed zoysia both had roots coming out of the holes of their vases. Color and density are both much superior on the vases with the hybrid zoysias.
Not a scientific experiment, but kind of confirm what I read about this. 
Right now, I'm considering killing this and plug Tahoma 31 (available on Amazon) or sprig some fine-bladed zoysia. The problem is the cost of water and how long this would take. I'm on city water, not cheap. And it's a lot of work too.
Tahoma would probably be faster to fill in if it grows under the half shade. And shade was the reason why I did not seed Bermuda in the first place. Zoysia would take forever to spread. The sample of fine-bladed zoysia I have here looks amazing though, reason I want that. It's very shade tolerant too.
I wish I had full sun, that would make life easier. 
Any updates on your grass?


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Is this a sign of possible insect infestation? Light drizzle this afternoon. Happened to notice this while going through my motion alerts for the day.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Possible, Yes?


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

Check your lawn at night. Walk around or turn sprinklers on. If you see tiny moths flying around, you may have turf caterpillars. I had both armyworm and tropical sod webworm (TSWW). Tsww can be very hard to see and cause severe damage. 
I also had damage from mole crickets. I finally ordered insecticide for that. Hopefully, I will get rid of this annoying pest. It doesn't damage a large area but makes holes and tunneling that can damage the grass and be an eye sore. 
For tsww, I've been using Acelepryn since May or I wouldn't have grass anymore. Excellent insecticide. It gives you peace of mind for most pests. 
Close-up pics may help people to visualize what's going on there.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Well I didn't find any worms with my dish soap test but I did get a mole cricket. I will supply some Bifen XTS at high rate this weekend.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Not to be creepy. But I saw your 5 gallon bottles in the garage. Thanks for being a Culligan Water customer. My family owns, and I work in, the franchise that covers the Columbia, SC area. I guess I'm a hawk when I see 5 gallon water bottles.

Good luck with those mole crickets. It was an ongoing battle when I lived down near Charleston, SC.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

JRS 9572 said:


> Not to be creepy. But I saw your 5 gallon bottles in the garage. Thanks for being a Culligan Water customer. My family owns, and I work in, the franchise that covers the Columbia, SC area. I guess I'm a hawk when I see 5 gallon water bottles.
> 
> Good luck with those mole crickets. It was an ongoing battle when I lived down near Charleston, SC.


Not creepy at all. I grew up on well water in Ohio but the girlfriend had to have Culligan. My neighbor is a delivery driver for our local office so getting the cooler was super easy!

On the mole crickets, I ordered some Bifen XTS and plan to get it down this weekend. This lawn has been a struggle starting from seed but I haven't given up yet.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

The weed/grassy weed pressure has been terrible this year and it's discouraging. I am hoping with my 2nd app of PGR and my weekly dose of .5 LB N/M I can make the turf spread laterally and choke some of this out. All of this hassle with seeding and week spreading is pushing me closer to sprigging Tahoma next year....


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Yellow nutsedge... I have it popping up in spots. Certainty or Dismiss will take care of it. I have some Outrider on order. Let me know if you want a split.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

So after much debate and back and fourth I have finally decided that I am going to kill off the lawn next year and sprig Tahoma 31. I can make a 5 hour drive and get 2-3 pallets and make my own sprigs for a reasonable price. The order of events will go something like this....

First signs of green-up
- Apply round 1 of Gly

2 weeks post-green
- Apply round 2 of Gly

3 weeks post-green
- Apply round 3 of Gly

1 month post-green
- Power Rake/Rake all dead debris from lawn
- Bury downspouts to pop-up emitters
- Sand level
- Apply 4th round of Gly

6 weeks post-green
- Lay down sprigs and roll in

Any suggestions or comments on the order of events will be appreciated! Looking forward to this new journey. Also in the market for a decent used GM1000 in the Florida Panhandle if anyone comes across one within 6-8 hour drive.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Not many pictures. Started raining just as I was blowing everything off. Quick mow today before the storm!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Got this in the mail today. Will be applying this over the weekend, hopefully to take care of these mole crickets and what ants are left over.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

8/20

- Mow 1.5"
- Applied 13-13-13 @ .5LB NPK/M

8/25

- Mow 1.5"

8/28

- Applied Bifen XTS @ .15 oz/M
- Applied TNEX @ .5 oz/M


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Had a downpour around Noon today. Let the lawn dry out enough and got a cut in @ 1.5". The lawn has literally exploded with weeds. The PGR is doing wonders for the turf as far as getting dense and slowing vertical growth. But the weeds are growing untamed so I'm still mowing the weeds every 3-4 days. I have given up on any post em since I plan to nuke for the renovation next year.



Went ahead and got another fert app in today. This will be the last one of the season and the last for the common Bermuda.

9/1/22
- Applied 13-13-13 @ 1 LB NPK/M



Picked up the 7 cu. ft. Gorilla cart today while grabbing the fertilizer. Now that I have decided to move forward with the nuke and Tahoma sprigging next spring, I know I'll get my moneys worth out of it!



Here is a picture from 8/20 before my Bifen XTS and 2nd PGR app



7 days later on 8/27



Some pictures after the cut today


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Now that I have decided to nuke and sprig Tahoma I am caring less and less about turf damage. This yellow nutsedge has been driving me insane so I decided to go ahead and spot spray at .9 grams/1000.

- .90 grams / 1000 Halo 75DWG


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Quick Update on the lawn before we leave for our 9 day vacation.

- With rain in the forecast this afternoon I ran home on lunch and gave the grass a quick cut. I started at my normal height of 1.5" but about 6 strips in decided I better go to my lowest rotary setting which is 1". My PGR will expire next week when we are gone and now that it's raining, I'm not sure I will have time to get my new app down before 4am tomorrow morning. So I anticipate quite the rebound before we get back thus the reason for the scalp/reset. Hopefully the rebound isn't terrible, I have a neighbor willing to cut it for me while we are gone so that's a plus.

- Seeing some slight yellowing of the sedge that I applied Sedgehammer to last weekend. Hoping to see more results when we return

- My plan after returning will be to maintain at 1.5", apply PGR one last time more than likely and then apply Prodiamine WDG65 at 13g/1000. Mid to end of October I will apply Simazine at 1oz/1000.

Hopefully this will keep most of the weeds away and wear off just in time for my spring reno of Tahoma 31.

















Also pretty excited I got to use the gorilla cart today for the first time to save from walking to he ditch out back every time I needed to empty my mower.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Brown Santa delivered my pre em apps today!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Rain is gone so I got a quick trim, edge and blow in


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Upon some advice from @WillyT regarding the PGR app after rain. A local superintendent to him said PGR is ok to apply to damp grass and Willy has applied himself after a rain with no ill results. I went ahead after work with my PGR app of .5oz/1000. This should get me through until the trip is over. I will update with security camera pictures while we are gone to see if I experience bronzing and how the suppression works!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It dried out a little last night so I would think your PGR is set. What rate did you go with? The biggest question though: What's in the koozie?


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

The rate is in the post &#128514; .5oz/1000

As far as the coozie, Busch Light apple while it's still around!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Whoops... reading on my phone so I missed the rate. I'm not ignoring your post about the swale, I'm just at a loss. Personally, I would just soften the grade a bit so you can get the mower in and out without too much scalping and leave it be for the most part.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> Whoops... reading on my phone so I missed the rate. I'm not ignoring your post about the swale, I'm just at a loss. Personally, I would just soften the grade a bit so you can get the mower in and out without too much scalping and leave it be for the most part.


Yeah, I'm not quite sure which direction to go but it needs some attention


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Well it hurt my heart a little bit killing off my first lawn renovation but I know in the end it will be worth it when I'm reel mowing that Tahoma 31! 

Applied my first round of Glyphosate this evening with MSO @ 4oz/1000. Almost double the normal rate. My fusillade will arrive later this week. I'll hit it all again with the normal rate of Glyphosate and Fusilade in 2 weeks. Last pictures before the crisp!

Also did see pretty impressive results after about 10 days post Sedgehammer app.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Going to close the chapter on this journal here and move it over to a new thread for the Tahoma 31 process. Check it out here

Humbert's Panhandle Common to Tahoma 31 Sprigging


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

damn,


Humbert810 said:


> Now that I have decided to nuke and sprig Tahoma I am caring less and less about turf damage. This yellow nutsedge has been driving me insane so I decided to go ahead and spot spray at .9 grams/1000.
> 
> - .90 grams / 1000 Halo 75DWG


I highly suggest not exposing yourself to the chemicals we use on the lawn. I don't have any scientific data and I know the available research didn't prove glypho was the cause of cancer, but my buddy Andrew got non-Hodgins lymphoma. 30 years old guy with, rich family, cool wife, and now with this crazy cancer that kills around 40% of guys in the first 5 years and almost 50% in the next 10y. Crazy shit. And overall he has a very healthy lifestyle and good shape. His doctor tracked his last years and he did get exposed to roundup, yeap. He did a renovation on his father-in-law. He told me he applied it with no protection at all, on flip-flops lol. 
Here I got a rain suit, long sleeve gloves and an old pair of boots. Not perfect, but practical to put on and reduce my exposure to those crazy substances. Rain suit bc it's cheap and practical to use. I can put it on top of whatever I'm using. I saw Benjamin from Lawn tip vids using that lol.


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

Did the Bermuda come back after the application? 
And I hope my msg here didn't influence you to kill your lawn lol. 
Ok, I also killed my lawn. Sprayed my zoysia like a month ago. Seeded rye last week and mowed it today. Hope this will give me a couple of months to do multiple apps of mesotrione and make sure this zoysia won't come back. Not sure what I will do in the spring though. 
Did you send a soil test? I have samples sitting here for a month. I opened the Waypoint page and I was lost. I did figure it out but didn't send it yet.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

wilsonline said:


> Did the Bermuda come back after the application?
> And I hope my msg here didn't influence you to kill your lawn lol.
> Ok, I also killed my lawn. Sprayed my zoysia like a month ago. Seeded rye last week and mowed it today. Hope this will give me a couple of months to do multiple apps of mesotrione and make sure this zoysia won't come back. Not sure what I will do in the spring though.
> Did you send a soil test? I have samples sitting here for a month. I opened the Waypoint page and I was lost. I did figure it out but didn't send it yet.


I have some little spots of common coming back up but I still plan on another application of Fusilade and Glyphosate in a week or 2 and then another round of Glyphosate right before sprigging. Soil Test is being sent out tomorrow in preparation for sprigging amendments. You didn’t influence my decision, this has been my goal since last year. Thanks for following along!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Soil test going out tomorrow in preparation for pre-sprigging amendments this spring. Will be getting started on my downspouts soon now that it’s cooling off, 70s during the day!


----------

